# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новый диск выпускных песен "Первый бал выпускной" Евтодьевой Аллы

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!
Хочу предоставить вашему вниманию мой новый выпускной диск "Первый бал выпускной"
*


*Краткий обзор диска*


*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта  диска- 1500 рублей.
*
*Оплату можно производить:*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903  

- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

krinka (28.11.2020), lenik (03.11.2020), mochalova19 (03.11.2020), Tatleo (04.11.2020), Vitolda (01.11.2020), буссоница (06.11.2020), гунька (06.11.2020), Марина Сухарева (02.11.2020), МарСух (01.11.2020), Олюр (04.11.2020), сонейко (01.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Так хочется, чтобы выпускные в этом году прошли в привычном формате! Тогда ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО зазвучат в моем саду песни из этого прекрасного диска!!! 
Песни ЧУДЕСНЫЕ!!! Просто замечательные! 
Главная проблема - на чем остановиться! Потому что хочется ВСЕ и СРАЗУ!!! 
Точно знаю, что не в силах буду отказаться от нежного воздушного "Первого вальса"! 
Танец с малышами и игрушками трогателен уже в виде песни, а как мило будет он смотреться наяву!
Уже традицией стало в нашем саду пение педагогов для детей и вместе с ними. Песня "До свиданья, детвора!" позволит разнообразить свой репертуар чудесным номером! А " От родителей- спасибо"" - прекрасная возможность выразить свои чувства родителям!
Да каждая песня, наполненная благодарностью, светлой грустью, милым озорством, гордостью, торжественностью, красотой - прекрасна по своему! Разные по жанру - от вальса до латины, содержанию, настроению - они хороши каждая сама по себе и составляют прекрасную общую картинку, взгляд на детский сад, выпуск и выпускников со всех сторон.

СПАСИБО за песни!!!!

----------

aichka (06.11.2020), гунька (06.11.2020)

----------


## taniusha61

Уважаемая  Алла! Примите и от меня слова восхищения вашим талантом! С удовольствием пользуюсь вашими прекрасными песенками!

----------

aichka (07.11.2020), Vitolda (07.11.2020)

----------

